# Docking Station - PC + Notebook an einem Bildschirm



## Trugor (24. Juni 2020)

Hi Leute,

ich würde Hilfe bei der Suche nach einer geeigneten Docking Station brauchen bzw ob das so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Ich habe einen Bildschirm (Dell 25&#8220;, Mini-DP und HDMI vorhanden), an dem via HDMI/DP mein PC (mit Maus und Tastatur) hängt. Für die Arbeit habe ich ein Notebook (Thinkpad Yoga mit USB-C Ladebuchse und HDMI-Anschluss), das mir ohne externen Bildschirm einfach zu klein ist. Deshalb steht das Notebook neben meinem Bildschirm und ich stecke zum Arbeiten jeden Tag Maus, Tastatur und Bildschirm an und wieder ab.

Das wird mir aber einfach zu mühsam und ich suche nach einer praktikableren Lösung.

Gedacht hätte ich an eine Docking Station, an der die ganze Peripherie hängt und ich einfach zwei HDMI-Kabel anstecke und fertig.  Ich möchte halt entweder das Notebook mit dem Bildschirm gemeinsam verwenden (Dual Screen), oder nur den PC mit Monitor zum Zocken.

Würde das so funktionieren? Was ist zu beachten bzw habt ihr eine Empfehlung?

Danke schon einmal und LG,
Trugor


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2020)

Was du suchst ist keine Dockingstation sondern ein KVM Switch.
Sowas z.B.
InLine KVM Desktop Switch, 2-fach, HDMI, USB 2.0 Hub, mit Audio - KVM Geräte | Mindfactory.de


----------



## tripod (24. Juni 2020)

ich  würde einen von aten empfehlen: 2-Port USB 3.0 4K HDMI KVMP&#8482; Switch - CS1822, ATEN KVM-Switches fuer den Schreibtisch | ATEN Belgium - Deutsch
nur als alternative. wir haben arbeitsmäsig nur welche von aten im einsatz. ich möchte die inline keinesfalls schlecht machen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Juni 2020)

Der Inline war nichtmal als explizite Empfehlung gemeint, nur als Beispiel dafür dass das Gesuchte KVM(Keyboard VideoMouse)-Switch heißt.
Allerdings reden wir beim ATEN vom fünffachen Preis Oo.


----------



## fotoman (24. Juni 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Allerdings reden wir beim ATEN vom fünffachen Preis Oo.


USB3 und vor allem HDMI mit 4K@60Hz gegen USB2 und FullHD@60 Hz, oder was auch immer der InLine unterstützen mag, unter Garantie aber kein UHD@60Hz.

Für die genannte Homeoffice-Anforderung sollte der günstige InLine genügen. Aber wehe, es kommt doch mal ein neuer 4K-Monitor oder der Dell 25" ist ein 144 Hz Gerät. Und Platz muss man für den InLine auch haben. Hinten gibt es die Eingänge für die PCs und den HDMI-Ausgang, vorne die Eingänge per Tastatur+Maus.

Persönlich würde ich zu Aten greifen, bei mir läuft seit vielen Jahren einer mit 2*DualLink DVI.


----------



## Trugor (28. Juni 2020)

Hey,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das sieht wirklich danach aus, was ich suche. Werde mich einmal damit befassen.

Danke!


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (2. Juli 2020)

Wenn es Richtung hohe Auflösungen bzw Frequenzen geht, führt eh kaum ein Weg an DP vorbei. Allerdings gibt es die KVM-Switches ja meist eher mit HDMI. Zum Spielen sollen die aber nur bedingt geeignet sein, soweit ich weiß erzeugt so ein Switch schon eine gewisse Latenz. Für schnelle Shooter wäre das sicher eher nichts.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2020)

Rein technisch sehr ich nicht warum ein einfacher KVM Switch überhaupt Latenz einbauen sollte. Der soll das HDMI Signal ja nur elektronisch umleiten und garnicht de/encodieren.


----------



## Trugor (2. Januar 2021)

Besser spät als nie: danke für die Antworten. Habe mir jetzt leider noch nichts zugelegt, weil einfach noch unklar ist, wie lange das Home Office noch wirklich andauert  Ist dann doch recht teuer für eventuell nur ein paar Monate.


----------

